# Which one to buy???



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm planning to get a new subwoofer to replace the one I'm using on my HT .... I know there is a lot of options from $ to $$$; I found this two on the internet but :scratch: :scratch: I'm not sure which one to buy.

I need your advise, this are my two options: Onkyo SKW 204 ($170)or Velodyne VRP 1000 ($247) ...:scratchhead: :scratchhead: I'm trying not to spend a lot of money ... but with this hobby is hard :yes: :yes: :bigsmile: :bigsmile:

By the way, I'm supposed to get my buttkicker tomorrow .....:jump: :jump:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I will buy the Velo!, my neighbor have one and it sounds pretty good. 
"Onkyo subs"!!:scratch: never heard of Onkyo subs.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Between those two I'd definitely suggest the Velo... available through the Shack for $245.

You might also consider the Polk PSW12

The JBL Venue 12


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Between those two I'd definitely suggest the Velo...


Thank You Rodney and Sonnie .... I went to the store (Circuit CIty) to see them in person; I saw the Velodyne and another Onkyo (SKW 540) they didn't have the 204 (I think they're the same but 504 is with a speaker package but they have almost the same specifications)... so I took a look and I saw that on the Onkyo you can only adjust the volume, the difference was $75.00 so I bought the Velodyne because I read a lot of good things here in the forum :T :T :T 

I wish I could get something bigger (like Sonnie suggested), but I didn't want to spend more than $280.00 (with tax and shipping) and also, I have an opening inside the raiser (where I'll use the sub) and can't fit nothing bigger than WxHxD 14.5x24x22 and I'm also limited on the space in the front.

I connected the sub last night (I watched Star Wars VI) and it was excellent :yes: :yes: 
Right now I'm at the office :waiting: :waiting: :waiting: :waiting: :waiting: for my buttkicker .... i want to install it this weekend ....raying: raying: raying:.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been getting a lot of good positive feedback from this sub. Don't know what size room you have and at what volumes you like to listen. 

http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=subwoofers&product=12.1


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The discontinued Infinity PS-12 is a steal right now at $260.
Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Take back the Velodyne.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mazersteven said:


> I've been getting a lot of good positive feedback from this sub. Don't know what size room you have and at what volumes you like to listen.


My room is small 9wX18LX8H .... I have an Infinity TSS750 in the front, the Velodyne in the back (inside the riser) and I just added a buttkicker to the seats in the riser and I will be installing another in the front row :mooooh: :mooooh: :mooooh: .....

I have not calibrated anything ... I'm doing it little by little :yes: :yes::yes: ............Next step REW and BFD :dizzy: :dizzy: :dizzy:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jackfish said:


> The discontinued Infinity PS-12 is a steal right now at $260.... I didn't see this sooner. Take back the Velodyne.


Thank you for your suggestion :T :T :T .... I saw this offer in another post (that's what motivated me to replace one of my subwoofers), I like it because I have another Infinity (TSS750) in the front ... but after doing some numbers for S+H and waiting time, an then I found the velodyne and an Onkyo that it can be pick up at the store .... I decided to go that route.

(Please read my previous post) ..... then tell my what you think :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

For that money the Onix X-Sub would have been in my consideration but you've already made your choice. Velo makes good subs though and like you said...a lot of the time you can go down to your local B&M and pick one up.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

salvasol said:


> My room is small 9wX18LX8H ....



I've read in the past that you don't want your listening room to be an even multiple. Have you had any problems with your 9 x 18 room????


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Hunter844 said:


> For that money the Onix X-Sub would have been in my consideration but you've already made your choice. Velo makes good subs though and like you said...a lot of the time you can go down to your local B&M and pick one up.


I would have recommended the Onix X-Sub.

All the Best


----------



## halco (Feb 12, 2010)

Velodyne


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

halco said:


> Velodyne


Why are you responding to a thread that stopped being active 2.5 years ago?


----------

